# pearson vue trick



## EMTJay (Jun 15, 2010)

After you taking the NREMT log onto the pearson vue website, and if they allow you to register for a new test then their is a good chance you didn't pass.  I tried the trick after taking my test, and PV wouldn't allow me to register for a new test.  Not sure if it works with our type of test, but I guess it works for nursing students who take the NCLEX through PV, and it's talked about in some of the nursing forums as being a legit trick.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 15, 2010)

Back when I was a kid and took the ACT/SAT you sat in rows with countless other students taking the same test.  When you were done you waited weeks, if not months, for the results to be mailed to you.

Back when I was in college and took the NREMT-Basic exam you took it in rows with countless other students taking the same test.  When you were done you waited weeks, if not months, for the results to be mailed to you.

I feel you pain.  Having to possibly wait 24 hours for test results... the horror!

We don't talk about cheating the system on EMTLife.  Thread closed.


----------

